# Easy Metric unit plans for Diesel IC



## Blackdavid (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello. I would like to build something like this:
 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ck4nID61rso[/ame]

THat would be my first engine, as I don't like steam. Does anyone have plans for a simple diesel? I have three lathes and a big mill, so machines are not a problem.

EDIT: Also, the problem aren't the tools and machines but the materials, as there aren't much materials available to me..


----------



## Billitmotors (Jan 9, 2014)

G'Day blackdavid 
Have a look on model engine news at the free plans of the Bollywood Aero it is dead simple and cheap to make.
Rob Jenkins.


----------



## Blackdavid (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello, can you give me a link? I used the search engine, bot found nothing. Also searched in ''Plans'' subforum, and nothing.. A link would be great! thanks


----------



## MawitÃ¶ (Jan 10, 2014)

this is the link for the boll-aero

http://www.modelenginenews.org/plans/BollAero18.pdf

mawito


----------

